# Upgrading on a Budget: Suggestions?



## wyojay (Jun 24, 2017)

Howdy Yall,

I have been smoking meat with a little Brinkman Smoke N Grill for 4 years now. After much trial and error, I am at the point where everything from chickens to brisket comes out magical.












20170624_091854.jpg



__ wyojay
__ Jun 24, 2017





We are moving to a new house in August with an awesome deck and it's time for an upgrade to my smoking equipment. My only issue is that we'll be on a tight budget for a while with the move. I've been perusing around Amazon and have my eye on a couple of smokers that I can afford. One of them is a Dyna-Glo vertical charcoal smoker:












Screenshot_20170624-095335.jpg



__ wyojay
__ Jun 24, 2017






My only issue is that most of the reviews on Amazon are for the propane version. I may have just not looked deep enough, but I haven't seen any reviews for this model here. 

My budget is only $250 for a smoker and I want to get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions would be most welcome! Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## kam59 (Jun 24, 2017)

If you can squeeze a bit more you could grab a 18" WSM.


I have never used this one but I am on another forum and this cooker is getting some decent reviews from the users.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/trail-embers-triple-function-smoker


----------



## wyojay (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks kam! I was looking hard at the 18" WSM, but that Trail Embers looks like it might be the ticket!


----------



## kam59 (Jun 24, 2017)

Glad to help Jay. :)


----------



## shoebe (Jun 24, 2017)

I would also vote for the WSM, the customer service is well worth the extra. It is well proven product with lots for folks using it, so you can get advice when need.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Shoebe! The WSM would be my first choice. Now it's just a matter of convincing my wife. ;)


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

WyoJay said:


> Thanks for the advice Shoebe! The WSM would be my first choice. Now it's just a matter of convincing my wife. ;)



I'd say WSM as well,I'm looking at upgrading to the 22, make sure your happy with the size you can get a lot on a 18 I want the 22 to work with my rotisserie.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> I'd say WSM as well,I'm looking at upgrading to the 22, make sure your happy with the size you can get a lot on a 18 I want the 22 to work with my rotisserie.



Aside from the fact that I have virtually no temp control with my old $50 Brinkman, I'd like a larger capacity. If I can smoke a couple of 10 lb pork butts or at least 4 racks of baby backs, I'll be good to go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Weber, but I have to say that, that trail embers looks pretty interesting.

Although the Weber will last you for many years, not sure about the other one.

Al


----------



## kam59 (Jun 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm a big fan of Weber, but I have to say that, that trail embers looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Although the Weber will last you for many years, not sure about the other one.
> 
> Al


When I read the posts on it Al I had the same feeling because it is painted and not porcelain enamel coated. But I guess if it is kept clean between cooks it could last a good while.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm a big fan of Weber, but I have to say that, that trail embers looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Although the Weber will last you for many years, not sure about the other one.
> 
> Al



Thanks Al! Any thoughts on the Dyna-Glo? I haven't seen any feedback on that one yet. 

Jason


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2017)

Masterbuilt charcoal...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Charcoal-Smoker-20060516/300687431?&cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|B|0|B-BASE-D28I+Grills|&mid=JOEYnLFP|dc_mtid_8903vry57826_pcrid_73873450790550_pkw__pmt__


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Masterbuilt charcoal...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...id_8903vry57826_pcrid_73873450790550_pkw__pmt__



Thanks Dave! That's definitely in my price range. The reviews didn't look very promising though. Problems with holding heat. The biggest issue with my current unit is maintaining temp. I go through an entire 15 lb bag of Kingsford with every smoke. Plus I have to babysit it all day.

Jason


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

I just found this YouTube video on the Trail Embers. Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2017)

Jay....  Have you thought about an UDS....    Check out a few of ECTO1's video's he made...  

ECTO has had some great success with UDS's so I put together a few of his threads.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109486/just-another-uds

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97172/seasoned-uds-now-with-video

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100910/my-uds-great-story


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the links Dave! I am moving into a house with a large, heated garage/shop in August. That looks like an AWESOME project for this winter! Thanks again!

Jason


----------



## cavman (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi,I have a mini WSM and have done a full packer brisket cut in half. I have 2 porkbutts totaling over 17 pounds that fit easy. I just ordered a Brinkman rib rack that will hold 2 racks of baby backs cut in half. I have read multiple forums you can do 4 racks of babybacks in the Mini using the Brinkman racks and believe it. WalMart sells the Mini for $200, i got mine on closeout for $99. Uses less charcoal than the bigger WSM's. Just an Idea for you. Easy temp control.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

cavman said:


> Hi,I have a mini WSM and have done a full packer brisket cut in half. I have 2 porkbutts totaling over 17 pounds that fit easy. I just ordered a Brinkman rib rack that will hold 2 racks of baby backs cut in half. I have read multiple forums you can do 4 racks of babybacks in the Mini using the Brinkman racks and believe it. WalMart sells the Mini for $200, i got mine on closeout for $99. Uses less charcoal than the bigger WSM's. Just an Idea for you. Easy temp control.



Hi Cavman,

Thanks for the tip! I have been giving the 14" WSM a hard look, but was a bit nervous about going with something even smaller than I have now, especially since my wife wants to host her office party at our new place. I've never used rib racks before, but I imagine they would increase capacity for sure. Thanks again!

Jason


----------



## cavman (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## cavman (Jun 25, 2017)

My rack won't be here for a few days, so I can't personally say it fits, but everything i have read says it will fit on both racks in the mini. I actually was looking for 10lbs+ pork butts but the biggest i found was the pair from Cash & Carry.i will be feeding around 20 people on the 4th. 1 rib rack is all I am planning on as Cash & Carry Babybacks come 3 to a pack. Pork butt is my go to for a crowd. I have had big smokers and prefer maxing my mini out for occasional more people to running a big smoker for 2 people.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

cavman said:


> My rack won't be here for a few days, so I can't personally say it fits, but everything i have read says it will fit on both racks in the mini. I actually was looking for 10lbs+ pork butts but the biggest i found was the pair from Cash & Carry.i will be feeding around 20 people on the 4th. 1 rib rack is all I am planning on as Cash & Carry Babybacks come 3 to a pack. Pork butt is my go to for a crowd. I have had big smokers and prefer maxing my mini out for occasional more people to running a big smoker for 2 people.



Pork butts are what I smoke the most, especially when I have company. How much fuel do you typically use in the mini?


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 25, 2017)

As Dave said the UDS could be worth looking into. They are pretty much set and forget.
Here is Big Poppa's site to give you some ideas.

http://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit


----------



## cavman (Jun 25, 2017)

I use a large Webber chiminey probably 1 1/3 to 1 1/2 chimneys total. I use the minion method and generally light about 1/2 full chiminey. That will keep 230 for 5 to 6 hours. When I did my brisket, I probably added total at least 1 more chiminey of briquets through the door with tongs. It burned well beyond the point the brisket was done. Not accurate but feels like 1/2 bag of briquets for short cook, full bag long cook.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> As Dave said the UDS could be worth looking into. They are pretty much set and forget.
> Here is Big Poppa's site to give you some ideas.
> 
> http://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit



Thanks hardcookin! That's a great link! A UDS is definitely going to be my first project in my new shop. In the mean time I need something out of the box that I can use for several upcoming gatherings this fall. Of course I could also just stick with my old faithful until I can build a UDS too. I'm just starting to get frustrated with the lack of temp control now that I'm somewhat experienced at smoking a variety of meats.

Thanks again!

Jason


----------



## wyojay (Jun 25, 2017)

cavman said:


> I use a large Webber chiminey probably 1 1/3 to 1 1/2 chimneys total. I use the minion method and generally light about 1/2 full chiminey. That will keep 230 for 5 to 6 hours. When I did my brisket, I probably added total at least 1 more chiminey of briquets through the door with tongs. It burned well beyond the point the brisket was done. Not accurate but feels like 1/2 bag of briquets for short cook, full bag long cook.



Thanks for the info cavman! That's pretty close to what I do with my current setup. Decisions! LOL!


----------



## yraen (Jun 25, 2017)

If you've got a Walmart close by, the Akorn is only $247 there.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Griller-Akorn-Kamado-Charcoal-Kooker/40267083
It's a good little smoker/grill.


----------



## wyojay (Jun 26, 2017)

Yraen said:


> If you've got a Walmart close by, the Akorn is only $247 there.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Griller-Akorn-Kamado-Charcoal-Kooker/40267083
> It's a good little smoker/grill.



Thanks for the link Yraen! 

Jason


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

My rib rack showed up early. Fits both top and bottom grill in the mini. It looks like I will need to watch the length on the end racks. It certainly looks possible to do 4 racks of Babybacks in the mini.


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185441.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185454.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185314.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## wyojay (Jun 26, 2017)

Those look sweet cavman! Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like a good investment!


----------



## wyojay (Jul 22, 2017)

*UPDATE*

My wife gave me the green light, so I will be ordering an 18" Webber WSM on Monday. I'm stoked!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2017)

Good to hear , you will love it . Make sure you get some type of protection to put under it before you light it up . No deck fires at the new house .


----------



## wyojay (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks chopsaw! Good plan! I hadn't even thought about that. I've been using my Brinkmann on a concrete carport for yrars. I'm thinking some paver stones should do the trick.

Jason


----------



## shoebe (Jul 22, 2017)

I have one of these under my WSM on my wooden deck....works great


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2017)

You could also get a water heater pan from lowes / homedepot .


----------



## wyojay (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you Shoebe and chopsaw! Those are both good ideas! 

Jason


----------



## wyojay (Jul 27, 2017)

20170727_183713.jpg



__ wyojay
__ Jul 27, 2017






*UPGRADE COMPLETE!!!*


----------



## cavman (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice, I am positive you are gonna be impressed! Love my mini.


----------



## wyojay (Jul 27, 2017)

cavman said:


> Nice, I am positive you are gonna be impressed! Love my mini.



Thanks cavman! I am already impressed! I just put it together and have started Stage 1 of the seasoning process (I'm using Harry Soo's method). Honestly, I think would have been fine with the mini myself, but I do like the extra cooking surface this 18.5 provides.


----------



## b-one (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker!Thumbs Up


----------



## wyojay (Jul 27, 2017)

b-one said:


> Congrats on the new smoker!Thumbs Up



Thank you b-one! I'm stoked! This is like trading in a VW Bug for a Porche 911 Turbo!


----------



## wyojay (Jul 27, 2017)

Stage 2 seasoning the WSM. Bacon at 275F...


----------



## wyojay (Jul 29, 2017)

After a 3-stage seasoning process over the last couple of days, I put my new WSM to the test today. I smoked 3 racks of St. Louis style ribs (rubbed with Famous Dave's rib rub) for 6 hours at 250F, with Kingsford applewood briquets, and 3 chunks of crabapple from the tree in my back yard. I decided against the 3-2-1 method for this test, and just smoked them straight with no water in the pan, spraying them with apple cider every 30 minutes after about 2 hours of undisturbed smoke time. Then, I brushed them with a light coat of Sweet Baby Rays Original sauce for the final 30 minutes. 

Results: AMAZING!!! 

I am absolutely in love with my WSM! So is my entire family, including my rib connoisseur Mother-in-law. Smoking with my WSM is almost like cheating! Less than half the fuel consumption of my old Brinkmann, and temp control that I never dreamed possible. I can only imagine how well it will do with continued use. Anyone on the fence about purchasing one of these little miracles should jump over without hesitation! 

A HUGE thank you to everyone who has replied to this thread!

Jason


----------

